# Kanger Subtank?



## TylerD (17/11/14)

Anyone planning on bringing these guys in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Anyone planning on bringing these guys in?



I think we all will 

Release is month end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I think we all will
> 
> Release is month end.


Cool stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/11/14)

We will also be bringing them in

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We will also be bringing them in


Awesome!


----------



## rvdwesth (17/11/14)

Looks like I will be throwing some cash at tanks again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (17/11/14)

I dunno if I am more excited about the Subtank or the highly anticipated new Kayfun...

But I sure do like the idea of the Subtank!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> I dunno if I am more excited about the Subtank or the highly anticipated new Kayfun...
> 
> But I sure do like the idea of the Subtank!!!


New Kayfun hmmmm... So me being the Kayfun fan.... Hmmmm decisions decisions! Will I get one or will I get 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/11/14)

I think I'm more excited about the Lemo than the Kayfun V4. I like the idea of accessing the coils without having to empty the tank. I just hope it has better airflow than the V3.1 did. The LITE PLUS was a dud. That whistle and tight draw drove me nuts.

Saw Todd's review on the sub tank and it looks like we'll be entering cloud comps with that soon just to take the wizz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (18/11/14)

it the lemo available locally?


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

phanatik said:


> it the lemo available locally?


The Lemo drop will be from Tomorrow from Vapeclub.


----------



## Dubz (18/11/14)

I just can't wait for these to be released. Will there be any Pre-orders?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

Pricing will be available shortly .. I hope ..


----------



## Noddy (18/11/14)

Can I book one so long? You getting the new coils as well?


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

No bookings with us just yet, want to see Kanger deliver on the promises first .. 

The new coils is what is exciting about this tank, wonder if they will now finally catch up with Aspire. 
I suspect the rebuildable part will only be so-so, Jack of all trades and all that. Of course that is only speculation at this point.


----------



## Noddy (18/11/14)

Rebuilding dont interest me at all, but Im looking forward to the new kanger coils, and the awesome looking tank.

Never tried a nautilis mini, but only because its kinda ugly looking, and I wanted to keep everything kanger to use same coils on all my tanks.


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

Have you seen the new sub-ohm Atlantis tank from Aspire?
EDIT: Hellllloooo NURSE!


----------



## Noddy (18/11/14)

Jip, seen it, almost pulled the trigger on it, but the news broke on the kanger sub tank....
But considering to get one maybe...


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

I think it all hinges on the quality of that new "plane coil" and the cost of it. If Kanger is looking to recoup their investment in the design quickly they will be pricy. Not that the Atlantis coils are going to be cheap either ... at least initially.


----------



## Dubz (18/11/14)

@JakesSA is there perhaps an expected release date? Or perhaps when SA stores will have them for sale?


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

On the Kanger Subtank not yet but we are pressing for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/11/14)




----------



## dekang suppliers (10/12/14)

taking pre orders now heavy discount, supplier has stock http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kanger-subtank-now-available-for-pre-order-major-discount.7359/


----------

